# Echo Fishing



## riptheirlips (Jun 30, 2008)

After hauling hay decided to visit Echo yesterday afternoon very seldom ever fish there. Fishing was real slow. One fish between the wife and I. 
When I returned to my truck parked on the side of the road I had a warning paper stuck on the wind shield of my truck that read " WARNING, The two resort entrances for paying customers. The next time the occupants of this vehicle access the beach without paying, we will file a theft of services and trespass in small claims court. The Management."
My question is do you have to pay at Echo anywhere you park? I seen several other cars that had the same yellow warning paper on their windows. One car was parked on the other side of the road. I have no problem paying the 10 dollar fee I just would like clarification on when you have to pay. I was not on the beach areas by the boat ramp.


----------



## Quacker Smacker (Mar 3, 2010)

i never paid at echo when i was ice fishing.. didnt know you had to.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Looks like the land owners are tightening up on access to their property. I'm not sure how much of the property is private on the East side but it's a good chunk of it.
They need to put up signs, if they want to enforce the no trespassing thing.


----------



## Troll (Oct 21, 2008)

If you do a search on the Summit County FIS mapos page you can see where the boundries are between properties.
http://maps.summitcounty.org/countymap/

From the looks of what I can tell, (worthless) the property to the south of the resort from right about where the trees stop is federal property all the way back to Echo Creek and the property from the 2nd resort enterance (closest to the dam) for the next 3/10th's of a mile north are the resorts. 
IMHO (worth what you are paying for it) if you park outside these areas you are OK. (off the pavement of course)

If your in Coalville and the county offices are open go in and look at the tax maps to be sure of where is public land and where is private.


----------



## perdiz (Jun 15, 2012)

Echo Reservoir fishing sucks anyways. Everybody just stop going there. Fish are far few and in-between and most have parasites or mercuric poisoning. Who wants to eat them?


----------



## riptheirlips (Jun 30, 2008)

Grandpa D said:


> Looks like the land owners are tightening up on access to their property. I'm not sure how much of the property is private on the East side but it's a good chunk of it.
> They need to put up signs, if they want to enforce the no trespassing thing.


That is my biggest complaint, I will pay them their money, but where I was parked and others there was nothing that said this is private property, or that there was an entry fee for Echo. I would just like to know where the lines are. If the entire lake is private then why are we using tax payers dollars to put fish in Echo. Let the owners put the fish in the lake.


----------



## Troll (Oct 21, 2008)

I told you how to find out where the lines are.

Open the link.
It will take you to a sat map of Summit county. Zoom by double clicking into Echo res. Pan with the hand icon and zoom until you have the resort on the map. By now you will see tha parcel numbers of the lots in red. By clicking on the parcel number it will open a box with information on the boundries of the lot and the name and address of the owner of record at the county tax assessors office.
Do it.
You will see that the old rail bed is state property. You will see that most of the land from 3/10th's of a mile from the N entrence of the resort is federal land all the way to the dam. You will see that just to the south of the trees on the resort federal land begins again and runs all the way to Echo Creek.

Fishers, learn to use these maps. They are available for every county in every state. They tell you who owns the land and show you where the boundries are. With the current fight to get fisheries access you have to know where you are and who owns it to stay out of trouble.

I remember when many lake fishers thought the whole "stream access" boondoogle wouldn't effect them, well it does and this is a prime example of how and where.


----------



## riptheirlips (Jun 30, 2008)

I can get the red numbers to come up but cannot get the boundries and names by panning with the hand icon. I am not the best at this computer stuff so I am probably doing something wrong. How does the hand icon work.

Thanks for all your help and advice.


----------



## Troll (Oct 21, 2008)

The hand is just to move the view of the map around.
Once you have the map where you want it and can see the lot boundries (red lines and yellow lines) and the plat numbers, switch from the hand icon on the upper right of the map to the "I" icon. This is the "Information" icon.
Once you have switched to the "I", click on the red plat numbers. This will bring up a window with the information on the boundries. In the window should be a line at the bottom that says "owner". Click that and it will bring up the owners name and address.
Like when you click on parcel NS1071 and click on owner it says "United States of America".
There are a couple of plats that the owner does not come up on, I had to fiddle around a bit clicking various choices in the small window to get the information to come up.

Those plat numbers are also how the property is listed at the assessors office and by calling and giving the plat number you can find out who the owner is if you can't get it from the map.

They don't make these FIS maps the easiest to operate, but with a little practice you will be able to find who owns a piece of property any where in the USA. I find them really helpful to find public land where I want to hunt or fish.

If you can't get it figured out PM me and we'll get on the phone together and I'll walk you through some searches with your and my computer on the same pages doing the same things. A tutorial, if you will.


----------



## Troll (Oct 21, 2008)

After reading my instructions I realise that I left some information out in the first directions.

Sorry about that.
If I seemed a little short I had just returned from the galatic center for stupid people (Wal-Mart).

I hope the information I put up is helpful to all.
PM me if you need more help.


----------



## riptheirlips (Jun 30, 2008)

No problem, I was able to get things working on the website you provided. Was great, looks like there is plenty of open places to fish. I just got home from Echo left early this morning with the wife. Fishing was really slow not one trout on the lines. All we got this morning was the black one with a white stripe. "Skunked"

Troll thanks again for all your help.


----------



## OCF (Nov 4, 2009)

The Bureau of Reclamation owns the land around Echo dam and Echo reservoir. They have a contract with the owners of Echo Resort to manage the recreation around the reservoir - the entire reservoir. If the owners of the resort want to charge to access the reservoir from any access point, I believe they are entitled to do that. This is the same arrangement Reclamation has with State Parks at Jordenelle & Deer Creek and with the Forest Service (FS) at Strawberry & etc., etc. The FS subsequently subcontracts with American Land & Leasure (??) to manage the recreation around Strawberry. These entities would like to charge you to access the reservoir from the various access points also (all have tried at one point or another). Sometimes it is just not worth the effort to do so.


----------



## perdiz (Jun 15, 2012)

You would be fishing one of the worst fisheries in the entire state of utah


----------

